# 3rd time lucky?



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

With no succes with there last clutch i left the nest box up, in the hope that they would double clutch, they have , so far they have 3 eggs 1 monday, 1 wednesday, and the latest today, im not holding any hope out as when i do it goes wrong , i have lent a incubator of a friend so if they stop sitting on them or anything goes wrong i will pull any remaining eggs and hopefully i can save them, i have a few ?s about this,

1, if i take the eggs and incubate them myself how long is it safe for them to stay in the incubator after they have hatched?

2, depending on how long its safe to leave them in there what temp do i need to set it at? with eggs its 37.5 c 99.5 f, do i need to lower it?

i have a bag of kaytee hand rearing food on stand by, i know they need feeding every 1 1/2 hours for the first 2 weeks, i know how to feed them correctly (i have done it before with millie, my other tiel although he was about 2 weeks old when i started, so i know it will be a lot more difficult with a newborn) i know they need to be kept clean and warm,
is there anything else i need to know or do? thanks


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry if i seem to go after you about this, i don't mean to but are you ever going to stop trying to breed this pair. I think after the third time they need a good long break. This just might be one of those pairs that just don't work out. I don't like the idea of double clutching but i guess its started. I wish you all the best but after this i personally think you should give them a good long break


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would call up a cockatiel breeder and ask for some information. Here are some links I found hope help  http://www.cockatielsociety.org.au/articles/eggs.htm and http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html about incubating eggs http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/b6092.pdf and http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/incubation2.html and http://www.exoticpetvet.net/dvms/incubation.html The last couple may anwser your question a bit better. Good luck and happy reading  Keep us updated

third time lucky? I thought this was the second clutch? Give them a good break after and lots of good food to help out and hopefully the Mom will incubate the eggs for you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> third time lucky? I thought this was the second clutch?


This is the third time they have been on eggs in the last couple of months second clutch as in double clutching they have had back to back eggs.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

oh well I hope they will be ok


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they should be alright with this lot, because if i remember right they didn't lay a lot of eggs, and then of course they didn't have the strain of actually raising chicks. Healthy pairs can double clutch meaning they lay twice and raise babies twice. I would just up their calcium and offer them fresh hard boiled eggs two or three times a week with the shells crushed in as well. Then a nice long rest regardless of the outcome of this lot. 

Incubating eggs is HARD from what i've heard. They have to be at exactly the right temperature, turned exactly the right amount at exactly the right times and kept at exactly the right humidity for anything to come of the eggs. Usually parent birds won't stop sitting unless they know there's something wrong with the eggs. Do you know a breeder who has experience incubating eggs? They would be able to tell you how to do it right.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish you the best but I think a third clutch is pushing it. It takes alot to make all those eggs. Either way, whatever you decide, I wish you and your tiels the best.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you misunderstood, they had there first clutch of eggs in september, then i gave them a break, for about 10 weeks, then they had the second clutch, start of december, they didnt hatch this is there third clutch with me, but the second clutch with a break they have two large pieces of cuttlefish 1 in the aviary/cage and 1 in the nest box behind the ladder the hen is constantly eating it, they also have oystershell grit the pet shop recomended that as a good calcium source, they also have hard boiled eggs and apples twice a week they dont eat it though, and egg food, if this dosent work out i will give up with breeding them and mabye try each of them with a different partner, when i brought them i was told they was a proven pair, but if they wasnt a proven pair it may take a few goes to get it right, i hope im right in saying that? thanks again


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got no reply with my last comment, are you all annoyed with me for letting them have another clutch  or are you just not intrested  
Ill update you anyway the cockatiels are doing fine, they have just had the 3 eggs i estmate they will hatch 
egg 1 - between 25-28 jan
egg 2 - between 27-30 jan
egg 3 - between 29-jan-1st feb
ive candled them this morning there all fertile again, i think this clutch will hatch ive just got that feeling, the parents are acting differently towards me, the female will hiss at me when i change there food/water/paper in the cage,  and she is very reluctant to leave the nest box when i look in to checked the eggs a very good sign i think  thats it for now ill keep upating


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope they hatch!  It's about time you have some luck. I would love to see photos if the chicks do hatch.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sarahjayne87 said:


> I got no reply with my last comment, are you all annoyed with me for letting them have another clutch  or are you just not intrested



Noo..neither of those!  Sorry I didn't even see the reply until Bea just posted it and brought it to new threads again. I'm glad to hear they're fertile. Sometimes it takes a few trials for them to get it right-I hope they all hatch for you and keep updating!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

No!!! no one is annoyed with you Sarah, like Aly I didn't see it either :blush: I hope everything works out this time and you get some beautiful babies keep the updates coming  I enjoy reading them.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't seen this thread...I wish you the best of luck this time. Hopefully it will be third time lucky. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats good to know then :blush: , the cockatiels are doing very well today is day 12, so hopefully between 6 & 9 days left for the first egg to hatch, i candled them today, there all alive and moving around, im so egg-sited lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great!  Hope they all hatch according to plan!  Good Luck  
Keep Us Updated !


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

they abandond the nest again, im heartbroken i went into the room and they was both out the box i cheked the eggs and they was stone cold, i put them into the incubator left them a few hours to warm up before candleing them, 2 of them was dis, but egg 3 has been in the incubator 3 days now and he is still going strong the veins in the egg are getting thicker is he getting ready to hatch? thanks

I forgot to add, i have removed the nest box so theparents cant have any more eggs


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww Sarah I am sorry to hear that, I guess these two are just not meant to be parents  I am not sure about the veins, when is it suppose to hatch?


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am assuming its the 1st egg laid, if so its due to hatch between 25th 28th jan, however if its the 3rd egg it could hatch as late as 1st feb, instead of the veins being thin like when it started developing they seem to have got thicker, the air space tilted a few days ago, i cant see a pip mark yet, when i candle it you can clearly see its a formed chick and he moves round a lot,


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its sad losing the other ones but how exciting to see that little baby moving around I really hope this one makes it do you hear any chirping yet, I read that usually you start hearing chirping a few days before they come out


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Goodluck-I wish the little one the best. You'll be in for alot of work if it hatches.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

i havent heard any chirping yet, since i was last on i have noteced a tiny lump on the egg, im not sure if its been there all along (as its barely notecable) or if its the start of the pip mark, i no im in for a lot mark i know im in for a lot of work he hasnt even hatched yet and im already having sleepless nights lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Be prepared to have many more...lol feeding every two hours is time consuming but will be well worth it when you have a beautiful healthy baby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry to here, only one egg is a survivor

But hoping that the 3rd egg hatches GOOD LUCK!!
Keep us updated !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope he hatches. Thats is too bad about the others. Do you have hand feeding equipment and has anyone shown you how?


----------

